
This is how you charge the new Apple Magic Mouse - fredley
http://i.imgur.com/cO5s9h6.png
======
e1ven
Given that the Magic Keyboard can be used while plugged in, and the Magic
Mouse (clearly) can't, this should be read as a design decision, rather than
simply lazy placement.

My guess is that in testing, they found quite a few users were keeping their
KB/Mouse plugged in and charging all the time. The Keyboard remains relatively
stationary, whereas the mouse moves around quite a bit.. Given how frayed
iPhone Lightning cables become when you move them, Apple probably (rightfully)
worried that using the mouse while plugged-in would lead to damaged cables and
a bad experience.

Moving the charging to the bottom stops this behavior. People will charge
their mouse, then use it wirelessly..

While I think a better solution may have been to re-engineer the lightning
cables to be more resilient, this doesn't seem insane. They're trying to use
design to encourage certain user behavior, while discouraging others that
don't work well.

------
mattfr
Instead of compromising on aesthetics by putting the port on the side, it
charges to 9 hours battery in 2 minutes. I don't see an issue with this design
decision, just a typical Apple bandwagon.

~~~
fredley
2 minutes is way too long. My mouse stops working in the middle of an intense
flow? When I'm rushing a piece of work for a deadline? When I'm in the middle
of a game? Stopping for 10 seconds to scramble to get the cable in is fine.
Sitting on my hands for 2 minutes waiting for the thing to charge, during
which my machine is essentially unusable is totally unacceptable.

Why not put the port on the front (like Logitech does)? It can still be placed
aesthetically - the front side of a mouse is something you never ever see.

~~~
redeemedfadi
OS X will alert you when your battery is getting low.

------
matheweis
This is ridiculous...

I have a Magic Mouse that uses AA batteries, and I use the Sanyo Eneloop AA
batteries in it. They literally last for a month or longer of daily active use
at work.

Why Apple couldn't have made a mouse with something like that and a little
wireless charging pad is beyond me.

------
JamesBaxter
If I worked at Apple I'd have made a Qi charging mouse mat. It can charge the
new keyboard, the new mouse and the new trackpad. It can also charge the new
iphone and ipad.

Now your table can be as clear as the ones that appear in the apple adverts.

------
basecamp88
When you've been married for too long and they don't even try anymore.

------
draw_down
Mm hmm.

